# Free adoption event today and tomorrow in Brooklyn, NY



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Sean Casey Animal Rescue


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope they check people out thoroughly...


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

michellerobison said:


> I hope they check people out thoroughly...


They do, actually I must to say that the girl there , her name is Priscilla, she checks very well. She knew me in person for over 2 months but still check my recommendations. Plus she called our vet to make sure I am taking good care of my baby (that time I had 1) 
I show to my hubby today that finally SCAR offer free adoption(hope people will donate anyway), and he told me that looks like they overloaded and that is why they do that


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

this album melts my heart https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.542162312512759.1073741835.420580004670991&type=1


----------

